# Do we need anti-glare/radiation screen protector for laptop?



## victorti83plus

Hi everybody,

I've 2 computers at home. One is a home PC and one is my toshiba Satellite laptop. (the cheap one with celeron).

I always have an anti-glare/radiation screen on my home PC. And me and my brother are comfortable with that. On the other hand, when my bro use my laptop, he always complains my laptop LCD screen is hurting his eyes.  Lately, I use my laptop more, and I realize that my eyes become tired more easily from my laptop than my home PC.  I too, realize it's too bright(even after diminish the brightness).  

Then last week, my eyes actually hurt a little bit from my laptop.  I asked in another forum, and one guy told me that laptop's LCD screen is MORE BRIGHT than CRT monitor. So I start to think I really need an anti-glare/radiation screen for my 15'inch laptop monitor.

For your information, I'm a heavy internet user...like around 9-10 hours everydays.
So, do you guys use anti-glare/radiation screen for your laptop? Is it really need? How much are those anti-glare/radiation screen for laptop(I heard there are some 70$cdn and 200$cdn)? (btw, those  anti-glare CRT screen won't fit on laptop screen...) Any good Canada's compute store have those?


----------



## PC eye

The main reason for anti glare and antiradiation covers seen on crts is for the same reason watching shows on an older television set can hamper vision from the emissions as well as glare and the forced strain of the eyes. Crts have them especiailly seen in the work environment where office workers spend a full day every work day sitting right in front of them. Lcds with the promise of sharper clearer displays has the drawback of very limited contrast and brightness controls on most models. To look at one make of cover while not at a Canadien vendor, http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/FEL9689401.html

 One Canadien shopping site is seen at http://www.canada.com/shop/index.html


----------



## smithlanger

sounds good to me


----------

